# Whats your absolute favorite genre of music, go.



## Freedoh (Jul 2, 2010)

Me myself is rock, old or new.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 2, 2010)

my all time favorite is punk and alt. rock


----------



## zulixia (Jul 2, 2010)

I like everything, so i can't really say to be honest. But if i had to choose EMD / Techno affiliated genres...and if i had to choose from them, it would be Hard-trance, simply because it has those wonderful long drones and noises you get from chill-out music and the hardcore up-front synth lines that make your blood rush like electricity!

But like i said, i like everything, if you went through my iTunes you would find everything from metal to reggae, from classical to happy hardcore from japanese pop to screamo...i like so much stuff

However, if you wanted to be really picky, i really really like hybrid genres such as
- Experimental minimalistic glitch tek  ( only got one of those so far ^_^ )
- Classical music mixed in with techno, or rock or something

I just think they are genius

I also love chillout music, i got arabic, buddha, acid, and psy-chill cd's everywhere ^_^

For the stuff im not to keen on, then it would be Rap n RnB, i really don't like the tracsuit chavy gangster english culture. But i don't hate it all
- Sean Paul
- Some Snoop Dog stuff

Are among the things i like if it comes to Rap n RnB ^_^

Was that detailed enough for ya to get the thread movin'


----------



## Lobar (Jul 2, 2010)

60's-70's-early 80's era rock.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll listen to almost anything if it sounds decent


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm actually quite fond of singer-songwriter stuff with piano.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 2, 2010)

crunkcore/powerpop. or indie. it's a total tie.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 2, 2010)

Dubstep, Hardstyle, and a few of the pop singles that are out there floating around the radio.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 2, 2010)

Rock, mostly 80's. The only music I don't like is most rap and hip-hop and some metal.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 2, 2010)

inb4 "anything except rap and country" :V

As for myself, I like mostly anything as long as the lyrics are meaningful and not over the top, but you'll most likely find me listening to alternative, punk, house or italo.

Even rap and country can be good, as long as the lyrics don't make your brain melt under the weight of their asininity (lol tupac).


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll have to say salsa.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

Everything, though my absolute favorites are alt rock and classic country.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 2, 2010)

Anything goes, really.


----------



## Hir (Jul 2, 2010)

Eh, it's difficult, but most of my library is assorted metal music so I guess I'm going with that.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 2, 2010)

old-timey


----------



## Don (Jul 2, 2010)

For contemporary music I'd say Rock and Heavy Metal. I'm also a fan of Classical and Folk music, though to be honest I'll listen to anything if I think it sounds good.


----------



## redmarker97 (Jul 2, 2010)

Metal!


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

Hip-Hop.  Postmodern music that fallows an African interpretation of musical nature is way cool.


----------



## Bluflare (Jul 2, 2010)

any music is good with me but I fav Japanease music the best


----------



## Enwon (Jul 2, 2010)

I like jazz and rap.  Jazz is nice and soothing, while rap is enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

I also wound up getting into visual kei recently. And I have a ton of industrial, so I guess that counts too?


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 2, 2010)

Classical music. Hands down.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jul 2, 2010)

Techno


----------



## Oovie (Jul 2, 2010)

Trance, and more specifically goa/psychedelic trance.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 2, 2010)

rock, around the 80s mostly


----------



## Seas (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't have an absolute favourite.
I like soundtracks but also Progressive Trance, Drum&Bass, and various electric music.


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2010)

>Having to pick an absolute favorite "genre" even though different styles of music make me feel different in incomparable ways

laughingelfman.jpg


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

House


----------



## Shindo (Jul 2, 2010)

Experimental! but really im fine with most music as long as its good


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 2, 2010)

Metal or rock.  One or the other, I like them both equally...  No linkin park.  Please.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> I don't have an absolute favourite.
> I like soundtracks but also Progressive Trance, Drum&Bass, and various electric music.


 
You have good tastes sir c:
I'm surprised anyone on this forum even knows what Progressive Trance is.


----------



## LupineStorm (Jul 2, 2010)

Progressive "futuristic" sort of metal or rock, where there's electronica keyboards but they don't come off as cheesy. E.g. certain Sybreed songs, old Scar Symmetry, etc.


----------



## LollipopInMyHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Whatever can satisfy my tastes. I mostly listen to Classical, Hip-Hop, and industrial.


----------



## Machine (Jul 2, 2010)

I listen to grunge when I'm feeling nostalgic.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 2, 2010)

I like alot of different music, rock, punk, indie, grunge, pop punk (some), rap (some), techno,industrial


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

newer metal, punk, hard rock. i like music that uses a little bit of techno, like the devil wears prada or attack attack are some examples


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> newer metal, punk, hard rock. i like music that uses a little bit of techno, like *the devil wears prada or attack attack are some examples*


 
fjdkahkgdka


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> fjdkahkgdka


 
hahahaha

scene kids


----------



## Milo (Jul 2, 2010)

Soundtracks, some independent, *post rock* mostly... and a little techno here and there but I only listen to like, one song a week lol

but seriously, I'm heavy into the post rock :>


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

Aden said:


> fjdkahkgdka


Hey! Hey, Aden! My favorite genre is stuff people have actually heard of and can actually enjoy listening to.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 3, 2010)

difficult listening ugh


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Classical, Celtic, Anime and game music. ;D

It's not really a boring choice of music right?


----------



## Akro (Jul 3, 2010)

less watered down for me...
I like future trance(megastylez), breakcore (venetian snares), etc.

Uh..am I gay for just listening to the backstreet boys and thinking it was good?


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Hey! Hey, Aden! My favorite genre is stuff people have actually heard of and can actually enjoy listening to.


 
Oh no D:

But seriously, Attack Attack. It's not okay.
I guess I should be thankful it's not brokencyde. :c


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh no D:
> 
> But seriously, Attack Attack. It's not okay.


I don't think anybody actually listens to them. And the Devil Wears Prada suck horribly--as is to be expected of a band named after a work of chick-lit--but there are awful bands in every genre.



> I guess I should be thankful it's not brokencyde. :c


Aden, nobody likes Brokencyde--not even Brokencyde themselves.


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Aden, nobody likes Brokencyde--not even Brokencyde themselves.


 
You'd be surprised. :c
If ICP can have fans, they can have fans.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

Aden said:


> You'd be surprised. :c
> If ICP can have fans, they can have fans.


Brokencyde is probably the only band worse than ICP, though.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 3, 2010)

Drum and bass


----------



## Milo (Jul 3, 2010)

guys guys... they're both just awful.

jumping into puddles gives me nosebleed but I always get up.

aha, no one's going to get that.


----------



## Aeion (Jul 4, 2010)

Industrial or psytrance, or both.


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> hahahaha
> 
> scene kids



thx, its what i aim for, but i also like coldplay sometimes


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> thx, its what i aim for, but i also like coldplay sometimes


 
Coldplay's good but I got bored of them


----------



## Takun (Jul 4, 2010)

Post Punk and New Wave


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

Gotta go with Classical. I can't think of a genre that more consistently evokes a certain kind of reaction from me.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

For me I would have to say classic rock.


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2010)

Milo said:


> but seriously, I'm heavy into the post rock :>


Really?  What bands do you like?



Milo said:


> jumping into puddles gives me nosebleed but I always get up.
> 
> aha, no one's going to get that.


HOPPIPOLLA  LYRICS

There.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 4, 2010)

Rock, all types and all era's.


----------



## Hir (Jul 4, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> thx, its what i aim for, but i also like coldplay sometimes


 Hi, I'd just thought I'd tell you that you're everything I hate.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 4, 2010)

Soundscapes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJJ5EFcqge0&playnext_from=TL&videos=Fs-KvhYyI0U


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 4, 2010)

When done right, classical or "epic" orchestral pieces. Sadly most are not done right and so I like only a few of them. 

But the ones I like are my favorite songs by far.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 4, 2010)

3rd wave ska! Its just awesome...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Soundscapes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJJ5EFcqge0&playnext_from=TL&videos=Fs-KvhYyI0U


 
boring...

try something more awesome
[yt]qMQNYd5r3Qw[/yt]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 4, 2010)

Not (c)rap :3c


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 4, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Not (c)rap :3c


 
Blasphemy!  >:[


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> boring...
> 
> try something more awesome


 
I believe a well tuned fuck you is in order. Its my music, not yours, don't shove it down my throat... Also its supposed to be boring.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I believe a well tuned fuck you is in order. Its my music, not yours, don't shove it down my throat... Also its supposed to be boring.


 
Jesus christ don't be so god damn defensive. I was just giving my opinion. And I consider that one you posted more new age or something rather than soundscape. What I posted was a soundscape, did you listen to it? I thought you might like it ;_;


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jul 7, 2010)

Absolute favorite would have to be progressive metal that has some metalcore/deathcore influence.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd probably have to say 80's/90's alternative along the lines of The Smiths or R.E.M.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 7, 2010)

I like anything with a good groove, whether it's metal, post-punk, funk, big beat, cock rock... anything. I also love the dreamlike, the haunting, the Dead Can Dance's and Massive Attack's of the world.

But above all I enjoy music that isn't a pale imitation of some other band or style. Sadly, that's like what? 10% of all music?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 7, 2010)

If I can choose one, it's metal... about 80 percent of my collection is such... >_>


----------



## Pine (Jul 7, 2010)

its a tough choice between Hard Alternative and Metalcore because I grew up with Rage and Cyco Miko


----------



## _Zero_ (Jul 7, 2010)

Rock and Hip-Hop in general.  Some techno.


----------



## azurethedragon (Jul 7, 2010)

if it sounds good-i like it...as along as its not a song someone as been blasting for the past few weeks over and over again


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm a big rivethead (Industrial fan) and I thought I was the only person that listened to it until I found the furry fandom. Also, Electronic Body Music, Avant-Garde, Coldwave, Darkwave, Post-Punk, Techno-Industrial, Harsh EBM, Ambient and Gangsta Rap.

Has anyone heard of Ulver? They're a really good ambient band. They've been a lot of things, including black metal, but since 'Silence teaches you how to sing', they're taking a more Ambient approach. Well worth checking out.


----------



## Aden (Jul 8, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Has anyone heard of Ulver? They're a really good ambient band. They've been a lot of things, including black metal, but since 'Silence teaches you how to sing', they're taking a more Ambient approach. Well worth checking out.


 
Their folk/black is a lot better |3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 8, 2010)

This thread again?

Well, I'm a metal fan. I don't really go for all this sub-genre shit, but I'd say most of my favorite bands are thrash metal or proto-black metal from the 80's. Sodom from Germany is like my favorite band ever, followed by Slayer.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 8, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Jesus christ don't be so god damn defensive. I was just giving my opinion. And I consider that one you posted more new age or something rather than soundscape. What I posted was a soundscape, did you listen to it? I thought you might like it ;_;


 
Sorry, I raged.

They're both soundscapes.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

rock,electro,techno


----------



## Dan. (Jul 9, 2010)

Indie


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Indie


 
>indie
>genre


----------



## Dan. (Jul 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> >indie
> >genre


I don't get it...


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 10, 2010)

Dan. said:


> I don't get it...


 I think he's implying that "Indie" is not a genre.
When it's an imitable style I certainly think it is.


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 10, 2010)

Depends on the individual song. I can't just take a genre and listen to a bunch of random songs.
As a whole, I like everything but modern rap and country. There are exactly 2 exceptions to the dislike of country.

Now that I think about it, it depends on my mood more than anything else. One week I'll listen to techno, next classic, next metal.
Never really had a genre to go "lol dis iz best".


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2010)

Dan. said:


> I don't get it...


 
Indie's not a genre. The term is only used to describe whether or not an artist has affiliation with a non-independent record label.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 10, 2010)

My _absolute_ favorite is stuff like this:

[yt]TLGGgms0ADw[/yt]


After that is chiptune, goth rock, pop, and instrumental shit in no  particular order.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> Indie's not a genre. The term is only used to describe whether or not an artist has affiliation with a non-independent record label.


 
>pretending genres matter

:shades:


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> >pretending genres matter


 
>Implying I think genres matter
>Implying I'm not just here to point out where people are wrong and not contribute anything useful to the discussion


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 10, 2010)

>implying u mad 

:shadesontopofshades:

FLWALESS VICROEY


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't really have an absolute favorite genre. It depends largely on how I'm feeling you know. Celtic punk comes close enough though. I also don't really hate or dislike any given genre or subgenre as a whole.


----------



## MrKovu (Jul 10, 2010)

All types of Metal.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> After that is chiptune, goth rock, pop, and instrumental shit in no  particular order.



Goth Rock? People have a dozen different definitions for what that might be. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Hir (Jul 10, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Goth Rock? People have a dozen different definitions for what that might be. Care to elaborate?


 power chords

WITH AN ORGAN

:B


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jul 10, 2010)

My love for Hip Hop will never die!


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 10, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Eh, it's difficult, but most of my library is assorted metal music so I guess I'm going with that.



^I will have to go with the above answer here myself as well.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> power chords
> 
> WITH AN ORGAN



 *facepalm*

The sad thing is you're not far off.
Some bands, I won't name drop or anything, mainly because they weren't interesting enough to remember.


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> power chords
> 
> WITH AN ORGAN
> 
> :B


I thought that was something else.
Hell, there are too many fake sub-genre's to remember.

Also, I'm listening to the album your avatar is from.


----------



## Hir (Jul 12, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> *facepalm*


 :3


Nipples the Metroid said:


> I thought that was something else.
> Hell, there are too many fake sub-genre's to remember.
> 
> Also, I'm listening to the album your avatar is from.


 Not as good as Sagas, but still good nonetheless. What are your favorite tracks from it?


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm pretty much into everything the only genre's i'm not too into is gangsta rap that is derogitory and Screamo music that is just there to make noise, Otherwise I pretty much like everything! :3


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 12, 2010)

Metal.

If I had to pick a sub-genre, then I'd go with either death or thrash metal.


----------



## truthspeaker (Jul 12, 2010)

[video=youtube;cYQJ_SIVUVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYQJ_SIVUVE[/video]
Mashups.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 12, 2010)

ALL METAL

ALL DAY

*METALCON!!!*


----------



## coward67 (Jul 13, 2010)

I like harcore gabber only more hardcore.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 13, 2010)

If I could define a genre to "Mr. Bungle" I would tell you


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 13, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> If I could define a genre to "Mr. Bungle" I would tell you


 
self-titled - heavy metal skacore
disco volante - "jazz"
california - pop/world

obviously your mileage may vary


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 13, 2010)

Anything w/ epic vocals (Destai, God of War, OWA)  in in it :3c


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 13, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> self-titled - heavy metal skacore
> disco volante - "jazz"
> california - pop/world
> 
> obviously your mileage may vary


 Hmm...
Self titled: "Scary Clown Metal Ska Rock" (NSFW album)
Disco Volante: "Drugs"
California: "Scary twist on pop" 
I guess I'll have to go with Avant-Garde metal for them


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 13, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> Hmm...
> Self titled: "Scary Clown Metal Ska Rock" (NSFW album)
> Disco Volante: "Drugs"
> California: "Scary twist on pop"
> I guess I'll have to go with Avant-Garde metal for them


 
hahaha

i like to think all 3 albums are concept albums with one big question linking all of the songs 
like for mr. bungle it would be: "who _is_ mr. bungle?"
disco volante: "what is music?" (the DISCO in the title, you see)
& california: "what does california sound like?"

like i know their two big touchstones as far as influence goes are probably like frank zappa (the genre changing, the composing background) and fishbone (the horns, the energy) and like fishbone even does a whole lot of types of music: rock, ska, funk, punk

i could probably talk about this for hours


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 13, 2010)

Same here, I remember when I first heard Mr. Bungle, I was a bit unsettled, but I just kept listening because it was so interesting. The first song I heard was "Stubb (A Dub)" and I was stunned and scared and misplaced all at the same time


----------



## Keirel (Jul 14, 2010)

Country, bluegrass all that stuff y'now?
C. Daniels and the like are all good.


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

Mhhhhh almost everything 

but mostly (in the car) UK Hardcore
(at home) Metal, Punk,Rock,R&B,Hip Hop and some 
Soundtracks from Brickwall audio *Survival of the Strongest I Love dah epicness ^_^*


*Q_Q The soundsystem in dah car is betta than da one @ home*


----------



## l33tpower (Jul 14, 2010)

I prefer any music that has a good feeling to it. Music that brings out the true meanings of it tell me things so I don't pick music by genre's.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

Rotterdam hardcore gabber!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOLY FUCK YES!!!


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> I prefer any music that has a good feeling to it. Music that brings out the true meanings of it tell me things so I don't pick music by genre's.



I'm sorry all I can think about is that avatar right now... WOW! do you have a furaffinity?


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2010)

coward67 said:


> I'm sorry all I can think about is that avatar right now... WOW! do you have a furaffinity?


 
50 to 1 chance it's not his art


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> 50 to 1 chance it's not his art



Yeah, I know. I just want to see a  larger version and see if there are any other good pictures of that fursona.


----------



## Hir (Jul 16, 2010)

If it's not his, why would he post it on FurAffinity?


----------



## Freedoh (Jul 16, 2010)

well i listen to trance techno too but just wanted to put the favorites and suggestion to some keep it short, no affense


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 17, 2010)

Death metal. I love technical death metal, but I love the melodic stuff more. Also, techno.

Other than that, classic rock and hard rock are really good, too.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

J-pop, General Dance Music and anything that has a nice beat.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 17, 2010)

Pop makes me want to smash my head through a fucking wall (In a bad way) I like music that drives me mental to the point of having an epileptic seizure (In a good way)


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Pop makes me want to smash my head through a fucking wall (In a bad way) I like music that drives me mental to the point of having an epileptic seizure (In a good way)


 
Head banging music is over rated. I like my braincells though. Rock can be fun as long as you don't over do it.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 17, 2010)

All types of 90's alternative rock, from grunge to just plain alternative rock.

I can see Aden is all 4chan in this thread.


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I can see Aden is all 4chan in this thread.


 
teehee


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 17, 2010)

/mu/ is still bad im on it right now

you might as well go to absolutepunk or some shit

like i dunno what you get out of talking about the same ol same ol with a bunch of anonymous CREEPS


but then again i dont much care for "the 'chan"

much more into the "smyd"


----------



## Beltbuster (Jul 20, 2010)

NINTENDOCORE FTW!!!! also metal and progressive rock, or anything with badass guitar and drums and no annoying vocals.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jul 23, 2010)

Electronic type and almost all of its sub genres; Techno, Breakbeat, Hardcore, etc.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 23, 2010)

Motherfucking industrial.


----------

